
Rare 'Super Blood Wolf Moon' will be visible this weekend - tomerdi
https://mashable.com/video/blood-wolf-moon/
======
zamadatix
Parts of the name that sound cool: super, blood, wolf. Parts of the name that
actually matter: moon. Parts missing but sound boring: eclipse.

